# Microsword questions



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok so I've had microsword in my tank for about a month now and I have yet to see any growth. I have a 46 gallon bow front (thats 20 inches of height) with a dual t5ho fixture. I also have co2. No spreading what so ever. Am I planting them wrong (too deep?) or is the plant really that slow at growing?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Kimchi24 said:


> Ok so I've had microsword in my tank for about a month now and I have yet to see any growth. I have a 46 gallon bow front (thats 20 inches of height) with a dual t5ho fixture. I also have co2. No spreading what so ever. Am I planting them wrong (too deep?) or is the plant really that slow at growing?


I have it in one of my 20 gallon tanks and it also grows terribly slow under high light but no co2. It's spread a bit but my corycats keep screwing it up lol. For some reason I had much better results when I was growing it in Toronto with hard tap water (8.2), In brampton I'm around 7.4-7.6. If planted too deep or in a substrate thats too coarse it'll have a hard time spreading. In brampton I have it in eco complete and fluorite and it spreads terribly slow, while in Toronto I had it in silica sand and dirt and med light and it grew/spread quite fast. Not too sure if any of that will help lol but what kinda substrate are you using?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

im using flourite black sand. I would probably say that im under med light with a dual t5ho over 20 inches. I do have co2 so i'd assume i was going to get fast growth but this is odd.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have had it grow amazing in a 15 gallon with dual t5ho. I have had some in a 90 gallon with quad t8 and I haven't noticed any new growth. It doesn't get a chance to live in my other 90 with dual t5ho because of the larger bottom fish


----------



## jtcanuck (Feb 3, 2007)

*Grows like a weed for me*

I planted some purchased from Angel Fins in a new nano a month ago. It has quadrupled in quantity and chains go from one end of the nano to the other - 18". I do have good light (Current USA 18" LED) and it would have had great nutrient since it was a brand new tank with ADA Amazon soil and the tank was cycling.

I just pulled out a section because I wanted a moss area and the volume I pulled out was double the original amount I purchased.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

so whats up with mine lol? i planted them in bunches like DHG. Was that a bad idea? do i plant each leaf one at a time lol? If thats the case, i've got a busy week ahead of me LOL


----------

